# I would like some information on this Kodak camera.



## amnight (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi, I'm new here and have a question I was hoping could be answered. I was given this camera and wanted to know if anyone can give me any information about it? I have taken pictures and there is a serial number on the leather which reads: J825122. It says under the lens that it is a "NO. 1 POCKET KODAK". On the top of the lens it reads "KODEX".
 I have found similar, but not with the same type of lens. Thank you for the help and here are pictures.


----------



## compur (Aug 19, 2014)

More info here:
KODAK: History of KODAK Cameras: Tech Pub AA-13


"Kodex" is the name of the shutter.


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 22, 2014)

Another Kodak camera list..... http://www.kodak.com/global/en/consumer/products/techInfo/aa13/aa13.pdf


----------

